# Showcase AOKP M6 GAPPS not installing.



## Frosty1994 (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone else have this problem? Can't seem to install GAPPS. Might also add that when I flash a rom, it boots straight into the rom instead of back into recovery so that I can install GAPPS immediately, so I think my partitioning may be messed up. I would really like to have the play store back on my phone, but I like this ROM to much to go back to stock. I have flashed GAPPS, and I also tried the GAPPS fixer, nothing seems to solve my problem.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

I would assume you are flashing gapps from the wrong recovery. Reboot into recovery using the power button menu


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

for M6, are you sure you are using the ICS gapps?


----------



## Frosty1994 (Sep 19, 2012)

Problem Resolved there, actually the next day. I needed to clear /cache /data and factory reset.


----------

